# Defending the concept of The Universal Church



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2009)

I am knee-deep in discussions with Landmark Baptists, who deny the existence of a universal church.

Here is a typical article they use:

Defense of the Philadelphia Confession of Faith, T. T. Eaton


First, is there a universal church? (p.s. I know my answer, but would love to hear how you would prove it)

Second, were the writers of the 1689 friendly to the concept of universal church? Is the belief in a universal and/or invisible church a "historic baptist" doctrine?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 20, 2009)

Hebrews 12:22-24.


----------

